# PeTa's Killer Resources For Landlords



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

A reader of mine felt like they should sign me up for the Peta email subscription that I can not unsubsribe to and the reported my site for a post on getting rid of pests. 

PeTA then emailed me. 

I wrote a pretty funny response. http://landlordrescue.ca/petas-killer-resources-landlords-2/

If you need a laugh


----------



## Mensa (Oct 19, 2010)

That's one of the funniest things I've read in a while! Seriously, you're brilliant. Thank you for the belly laughs!


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

Terrific response. Good luck getting off the mailing list.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Rachel - I have not laughed so hard in my life. That was the best response. One thing I did do for when a company wouldn't take me off their mailing list, my hubby set up a filter and script that every time I received an email from the party that refused to take us off the list. It would flood their inbox with various responses to take them off their list. He had to do it directly on our mail server but it was effective. I think they took us off when they got stuck in a loop, and it they got thousands of emails from us. We do this with spammers too.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

PA, your husband and I think the same. I am more evil as I sign the spammers up for each other's email.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah it happened in December sometime on of my "fans" simultaneously signed me up for their emails and reported me using my email. 

So I get this message about my blog post from PETA thanking me for reporting myself and my terrifying blog post. 

Then I start getting all kinds of "give me money" messages and reports about the horrors of factory farming.

Then I got the email I put up there from the wildlife biologist. My husband told me not to write it up at the time, and ignore them and I agreed I don't really need to start a pissing contest with PETA of all people. Remember Napoleon? Too many fronts and all that crap. 

Then yesterday I got a message from her "reminding me" about her email and I snapped a little, I can really get a hate on for stupid people. It was fun to write...

One of the things I thought was the funniest was her name Minion, I know this is too crass but I've had to watch Megamind way too many times because of my son to be able to resist.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Berube,

Might want to remove the adjective describing your thought on her. The future of the Internet is headed towards a police state. And the problem with that is the Internet remembers everything you say.


----------

